# Increase racing pigeons speed



## Gracyperson

Dear friends i have 20 hommers they fly at very slow speed like crows can any one tell me what should i feed to them to inctease their speed here in my area a man has racing pigeons his pigeons fly too much speedily like sparrows their wings move soo much fast but my pigeons fly slowly please tell ,e in which quantity i should feed them grains and which grains soo that i increase their speeed and sprints


----------



## sev3ns0uls

i dont think feed will make them fly any faster. i think you must have old birds and older birds don't route like younger ones.

Young homing pigeons will fly very fast and route very far as they are ambition to fly and race due to their homing ability. 

and how can you tell that they fly slow? Maybe they are just exercising and enjoying themselves.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

You can give them more energy through the feed. How much and what are you feeding them now? How old are they?


----------



## Gracyperson

No dear friends they all are young less than 1 year of age i feed them mix feed available in market i dnt know there quantity can u tell me what sgould i feed them that give them high energy and the man i told u he goes to market and mix feed by himself in specific quantity but i dont know please tell me i shall be very thankful to you.


----------



## Gracyperson

And we both have same blood that man and i but his pigeons are too much fast in flying because of feed and he donot tell me what he feed i am new fancier so i have much less experience


----------



## Crazy Pete

Go to the feed store and ask them what he buys.
Dave


----------



## sdymacz

can You post a picture of Your pigeons. what kind of flying do Your pigeons do distance race or performance like in time up in the air


----------



## sev3ns0uls

yes, are you sure you got homing pigeon?


----------



## NZ Pigeon

If they are the same blood as the guy up the road that racers then I would assume they are racing homers.

I like Daves idea, You could even go as far as to name drop the guy and say he told you to come down and ask for what he gets. If people wanna be secretive then you need to be sneaky to find out their secrets


----------



## Gracyperson

Dear the feed i give them is the mixture of corn,peas,wheat,sunflower,rice but i donot know quantity because food store provides it already mixed


----------



## johnnyksspeedshop

How long have you been flying these birds? If you just started, you have to give them time to build muscle and starting kitting well, both of which will push them to be better fliers. His birds might just be in better condition than yours because he has been flying longer. If you just started flying them and have been overfeeding them, they might be fat. I would cut the corn out of the mix and the sun flower if you can until they get into shape. You could also feed them straight barley to help get them into shape, and then go back to a mix when they are doing better.


----------



## re lee

Are you regulating there feed. Fly them before you feed. feed them 2 times daily. About 1 to 1/2 ounce PER bird each feeding. They could be 1 over weight. Wher fat birds exersise less. 2 could be Not hungry and jus mingle around flying less. Or could be very hungery . Then try them on some short tosses To get them flying some. But sounds like your feed is not that much of a problem. As some people feed just a couple of grains and there birds fly great. But the manner that you feed may be a part of your problem


----------



## Gracyperson

Dear friends thanks for ur advices but u cannot understand my problem i am flying my birds for many days but problem is that they have slow speed i just want to know feed that increase their speed of sprint they fly fast


----------



## sdymacz

If these pigeons have digestion problem, I am referring to Your other post http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pigeon-digestion-problem-58879.html You need to work on getting them to be healthy first before any thing else and then feed them according to their weigh to provide correct energy level.

The energy-richest and most important cereals for the feed are corn and wheat.


Sprint Recipe

Maple or Dunn peas 5 parts
Groats 20 parts
Lupin* 1 parts
Hard wheat 15 parts
Safflower 5 parts
Millet/Sorghum* 2 parts
Popcorn 15 parts
Canary seed* 2 parts
Pellets* 1 parts
Milo 10 parts
Chinese sprouts* 1 parts
Rape seed / canola seed * 1 parts
Barley 20 parts
Flax* 1 parts
Vetch* 1 parts
* These are Optional

The feed system provides the race team with the correct energy levels for training and racing. The goal of feeding is to provide the training and racing pigeon with exactly enough (not too much and not too little) fuel (energy in the food) for sustained flight (loft exercise or racing). Of course, the fuel requirements of the training pigeon vary enormously from day to day. It is the constantly changing energy requirements of the competition pigeon that makes feeding such a challenge to even the best fanciers. The competition pigeon will not perform to its fitness level when the "energy balance" is incorrect. The "energy balance" must be assessed short term (daily) and long term (weekly) with fit flocks during the race season, because the fitness level will drop both when too much and too little energy is supplied. During young bird training special attention must be made to prevent depletion of the energy reserves in the liver and muscle.

The food used for racing pigeons must be fresh, clean and the highest quality.The simple fact is that cheap food is never the best food. The poor quality grain simply fails to provide the required energy and nutrient needs of the competing bird. The result is poor performance and flock illness.
The feed must be stored correctly and protected from moisture and rodents.If you allow moisture to infiltrate your feed then mold and bacterial contamination will most likely ensue, thereby nullifying all of your best efforts to provide your birds with the very best food. If your grain is very dry and culture tests clear then it must be stored in an airtight drum and elevated off the ground. This will protect your grain from absorbing moisture from the surrounding air during times of high humidity (e.g. rain periods and with night time high humidity). Grain high in moisture is best mixed with a mold inhibitor (PEP). Then it is stored with an open lid to allow it to dry out in times of low humidity and sealed in times of high humidity. The fungal spores resident on moist grain is more likely to become activated when stored in the dark and without air circulation to help dry it out.


----------



## sdymacz

NZ Pigeon said:


> If they are the same blood as the guy up the road that racers then* I would assume they are racing homers*.
> 
> I like Daves idea, You could even go as far as to name drop the guy and say he told you to come down and ask for what he gets. If people wanna be secretive then you need to be sneaky to find out their secrets


In some parts of the world fanciers refer to tipplers as homers thats why I asked if hes got pictures of them so we can take a look


----------



## NZ Pigeon

Yesh, Some people refer to all pigeons as homing pigeons. But these are racing homers.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

They need one tablespoon of food per bird, twice a day. Fly them before you feed them each time.


----------



## sev3ns0uls

Gracyperson said:


> Dear friends thanks for ur advices but u cannot understand my problem i am flying my birds for many days but problem is that they have slow speed i just want to know feed that increase their speed of sprint they fly fast


a picture of them would definitely help you know. And i dont know why you said your bird are slow? All homing pigeon are alike and they fly great unless you have another type of pigeon. Even so a feral pigeon/city pigeon flies pretty fast and great)

if you have fancy breed such as a king, pouter, jacobin, satinette..etc Yes they are not very good flyers. 

So by any chance do you meant that your bird did not come back home fast enough from a training toss or what?? 

Because training your racing pigeon to come home fast is another topic.


----------



## sdymacz

He had another post describing digestion difficulties in his pigeons


----------



## Rafael/PR

i think you arej ust over feeding your birds , you trying to get more speed by trying diff food so you will have a tendersee of over feeding your birds, cut it down to one feed per day see if that change anything


----------



## APF_LOFT

> Increase racing pigeons speed
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Dear friends i have 20 hommers they fly at very slow speed like crows can any one tell me what should i feed to them to inctease their speed here in my area a man has racing pigeons his pigeons fly too much speedily like sparrows their wings move soo much fast but my pigeons fly slowly please tell ,e in which quantity i should feed them grains and which grains soo that i increase their speeed and sprints


sound confusing racing pigeon then homer.

if you want speed go for real racing pigeon(sprint racer).


----------



## Gracyperson

please tell me how to upload pics here


----------



## sdymacz

when posting, scroll under text box and take a look in
Additional Options -->
in Attach Files click on Manage Attachments-->
browse to where is your picture stored in desktop, folder, select file and click upload


----------



## Gracyperson

*pics of my pigeons*

these are pics of my racing pigeons i have many but here ii cannot able to upload more than 3


----------



## Gracyperson

*more pics*

these are more pics


----------



## Gracyperson

dear tell me how are my pigeons


----------



## laughingdog

beautiful birds.. but some look very thin, and you can see sorta outline of keel bone. maybe worm and feed them making sure ech is getting fair share of one or two heaping tablespoons a day (like tying small coffee mugs in front of cage/s and make sure they are each feeding at a spot, in evening or night when feed main meal. maybe add tablespoon of acv per gallon of water? i know mine had worms, or at least one to three had, but havent seen any ill effects since started using probiotics and acv, though wasnt able to get them worm meds, though had antibiotics for other things used. also i found u can just find and feed a high quality parakeet/budgie food when ill and trying to beef upp, though its too rich otherwise, aside from some pellets added to feed (i can get layer pellets for hens, and pellets for hookbills, but no pigeon pellets i can get in my area, but my hookbills wouldnt eat the pellets anyway..).


----------



## vinceserious

Tell what vitamans and food you use to increase there speed.....


----------



## jtronics

its not the food itself i guess.. i think they hav different bloodlines.. where do you got your bird? are they process of your inbreeding or line breeding or different bird join together, coz as youv said its 20 pcs? maybe the others are good the others are not.. toss them one by one with 5 minute interval and record the time.. select the fast flyers and the slow one.. and concentrate breeding on the fast flyer if there is any.. it theres not you should change your bird bloodlines ...


----------

